# Hardcore Henry - "First Person Shooter" Actionfilm



## martupa (19. Februar 2016)

Hardcore Henry - "First Person Shooter" Actionfilm
Kinostart in Deutschland ist der 28. April 2016

Den Film sieht der Zuschauer ausschließlich aus der Perspektive von Cyborg Henry. So fühlt sich der Film wie ein Ego-Shooter an. Ein Großteil der Szenen wurde mit GoPro-Kameras gedreht.
Das könnte der erste wirklich brauchbare Film dieses Genres werden und ich hoffe, dass dies auch nicht der letzte sein wird  bin gespannt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wqa2sZApty4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

Sieht auf jedenfall interessant aus, ich habe mir den Trailer heute morgen schon auf "Gesichtsbuch" angeschaut


----------



## GameKing88 (19. Februar 2016)

So einen Müll brauch die Welt echt nicht.


----------



## martupa (19. Februar 2016)

jeder hat ja einen anderen Geschmack und Interesse. Der Regisseur hat sich hier an ein Genre getraut, was nicht alltäglich ist und wohl einigen nicht zusagt. Respekt dafür. Aber etwas als Müll zu bezeichnen, was man selbst nicht hinbekommen würde, ist schon ziemlich lächerlich und zeugt von Niaiserie.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Februar 2016)

Also *das* auf 'ner Kinoleinwand als 100+ Minuten-Film... da ist motion-sickness vorprogrammiert! Ich würde sowas von 

Ich hab keine Probleme mit Ego-Shootern jeglicher Art, auch nach mehreren Stunden Spielzeit nicht. Da bestimme ich, wann ich mich wie schnell wohin bewege... auf 'nem kleinen 16:9 Monitor!
Aber wird sowas filmisch mit so 'nem merkwürdig hohen FOV vorgegeben...


----------

